# lika my vampire gif



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2008)

here it is p.s. this is me
i am a vampire







no-one loves me :'(


----------



## jabjab (Oct 28, 2008)

nice but id prefer something ALOT smoother even if smaller and less detailed


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, it's not bad. Funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although you could make the animation smoother...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2008)

impossible dear sir
i could not do so


----------



## Law (Oct 28, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> impossible dear sir
> i could not do so



Double the amount of frames
0.01s delay
etc.


----------

